# Tv input always goes to channel 2



## chiathomas (May 26, 2008)

I just replaced a phillips box for the MR16 and now, even though my tv input is set to VID1 after turning box and receiver off then on it reverts to channel 2 [a non channel] If I leave the box on and turn tv off and on with tv remote it goes to correct imput[VID1] But turning box and tv on and off with remote RS64 it always goes to channel 2. I can not set recordings as when box turns on it goes to a non channel. How can I make this box tune to correct input? My tv is RCA D56W20 Everything worked correctly with the Phillips box. Thanks


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

Here is a link to the users manual for your television.

http://157.254.235.130/public/16222540.pdf

Your answer is in the television setup. You could also try a different code in your RC64.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

Yes its the tv thats the culprit. When it sees the discrete ON command mapped to the TV ON key it turns it to tuner section of the tv. If they had mapped toggle command to the tv ON key you would'nt had this trouble. Nothing can be done.


----------



## chiathomas (May 26, 2008)

yes I understand what you are saying but, I bought this tv new and I know every setting on it. I know it is set to auto tune to correct tv input which is set for VID1. The same setting that worked for 2 yrs with the Phillips DVR. When I go to menu it shows Auto tune=VID1 Set tv input= VID1 Connection= UFH/SAT When I turn the tv off then back on it goes to VID1 like it should BUT when I turn off the DVR+TV then it goes to channel 2. The only setting I know nothing about is the channel guide and that would not have anything to do with this problem would it? Have you ever heard of this problem? RCA and directv are no help


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

There is nothing that can be done, the discrete ON will ALWAYS send the tv to tuner, nothing can change this. If you could find a RCA tv code that didn't map any commands to the TV ON & OFF keys, and made you rely on the middle power key, then it wouldn't reset the TV input.


Try programming RCA SAT code 00392 & RCA VCR 20060 to the av1 & av2 devices And see what pressing the middle power keys do to your TV input settings.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

chiathomas said:


> yes I understand what you are saying but, I bought this tv new and I know every setting on it. I know it is set to auto tune to correct tv input which is set for VID1. The same setting that worked for 2 yrs with the Phillips DVR. When I go to menu it shows Auto tune=VID1 Set tv input= VID1 Connection= UFH/SAT When I turn the tv off then back on it goes to VID1 like it should BUT when I turn off the DVR+TV then it goes to channel 2. The only setting I know nothing about is the channel guide and that would not have anything to do with this problem would it? Have you ever heard of this problem? RCA and directv are no help


As a last resort I would contact a local TV repairman tell him your problem.See if the TV repairman can correct you problem see they can access menu's that you cannot and the CSR's don't know about them either!.Good Luck!

P.S. Make sure he's an authorized RCA TV repairman.


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

chiathomas said:


> yes I understand what you are saying but, I bought this tv new and I know every setting on it. I know it is set to auto tune to correct tv input which is set for VID1. The same setting that worked for 2 yrs with the Phillips DVR. When I go to menu it shows Auto tune=VID1 Set tv input= VID1 Connection= UFH/SAT When I turn the tv off then back on it goes to VID1 like it should BUT when I turn off the DVR+TV then it goes to channel 2. The only setting I know nothing about is the channel guide and that would not have anything to do with this problem would it? Have you ever heard of this problem? RCA and directv are no help


What happens if you turn auto tune off ?


----------



## Motley (Sep 23, 2004)

I also have an RCA tv that does this but it's with my HR21. When I turn it on it puts the tv into the OTA mode and on channel 2. I then have to hit the tv input button on the remote to switch it to the DVI input. It's annoying and have not found a solution to it.


----------



## chiathomas (May 26, 2008)

When I turn auto tuning off it changes nothing. I want to make it clear that I do not have channel guide plus or anything that shows programs- what this does is show a list of tv channel numbers. If I am watching a satellite program it shows VID1 in the list, but changes to channel 2 when turned off and back on. According to RCA they know nothing about this feature. Motley, how do you timer record anything if it does not go to correct input? Also I am so glad you know what I am talking about[ not glad you have this problem]. After talking with service center I was told it could be costly because it be would trial error sort of thing, Also might be in the shop a month and might not be fixed. If you find a fix please let me know! Thanks everyone. Remote will not accept the code you gave Edmund.


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

RCA Televisions can be a PITA, it is your tv and not your R16 that is changing channels.

When you say timer record are you refering to a vcr ?


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

chiathomas said:


> Remote will not accept the code you gave Edmund.


sure the rc64 will, like so:

1. av1 
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
3. enter 0 0 3 9 2

and

1. av2
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
3. enter 2 0 0 6 0

now try the middle power keys in the AV1 or AV2 device while the tv is on.


----------



## chiathomas (May 26, 2008)

OK I retried the codes and on AV1 hitting power button turns the tv back on AV1 but, when I switch button back to Directv and turn it off and on goes back to channel 2. So would I have to switch button to AV1 hit power button then switch back to DT because power button does not turn off DT? I really do not mean to be dense so bear with me. Edmund, I mean record from the DVR.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

No, you just have to live with it sending the tv to tuner, then pressing the TV INPUT key and switch back to the proper tv input. If you haven't programmed the TV input key do it now:

1. tv
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
3. enter 9 6 0


You could try these other RCA TV codes:

11447, 11547, 11247, 11147, 11047,

Maybe one won't map the discrete power ON command to the TV ON key, instead map the power toggle command. Which what the tivo remote used. It is whats mapped to middle power key in the tv device with the code you use now.


----------

